# Black Friday / Cyber Monday deals?



## Tony_T

I've decided on getting a Bolt VOX, and with Black Friday only 3 weeks away, I was wondering if there is any speculation on what we might expect from Tivo this year? If what I've read about 2016 ($40 off on bolt and $200 off on lifetime service), might be worth waiting.


----------



## mp3ster

Tony, I would suggest waiting, and im disappointed in myself for not. I just jumped on a Bolt+ on ebay, with all in. Paid $810, which isnt a bad deal, but likely not as good as you may get from waiting to see what black friday has to offer.


----------



## Tony_T

Thanks. I'm really hoping for a repeat of last years lifetime service sale.


----------



## Mikeguy

Last year, the TiVo "White sale" came out pre-Thanksgiving. Stay tuned.


----------



## Tony_T

Thanks, didn't know that Tivo did a pre-Thanksgiving sale last year.
I'll start checking their website on Mon 11/20

btw, I keep trying to be a cord-cutter, but the savings at Sling/Hulu Live/etc don't amount to as much as I'd hope after adding HBO/SHO and DVR (and not always being allowed to skip commercials), and there are always channels that I can't get live (i.e. AMC on Hulu), so I've decided to stick with Cable and at least drop their box.


----------



## Mikeguy

Try starting mid-month, and looking here as well . . . .


----------



## shwru980r

You'll pay through the nose for new technology from Tivo.


----------



## Mikeguy

shwru980r said:


> You'll pay through the nose for new technology from Tivo.


Deals/specials, such as the topic of this thread, can be a good thing.


----------



## Tony_T

shwru980r said:


> You'll pay through the nose for new technology from Tivo.


Not really the equipment (as the "new" bolt is the same price as the "old" bolt, and $300 for 1TB is a reasonable cost), its the monthly service that adds up (maybe that's what you're referring to).

If Tivo has a similar deal this month as last year on lifetime service (and equip) , then I will "break even" over what I'm paying my cable company in about 2 years (without the sale, it will take about 3 years).

What has me interested in the Bolt is the commercial skip. I haven't bought one yet because I always saw the $550 lifetime as just too much, but at $350 (if Tivo does the same deal) I'll buy one .

I still have some concerns (I read a few posts about excessive fan noise), but with Tivo's 30 return policy, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> Not really the equipment (as the "new" bolt is the same price as the "old" bolt, and $300 for 1TB is a reasonable cost), its the monthly service that adds up (maybe that's what you're referring to).
> 
> If Tivo has a similar deal this month as last year on lifetime service (and equip) , then I will "break even" over what I'm paying my cable company in about 2 years (without the sale, it will take about 3 years).
> 
> What has me interested in the Bolt is the commercial skip. I haven't bought one yet because I always saw the $550 lifetime as just too much, but at $350 (if Tivo does the same deal) I'll buy one .
> 
> I still have some concerns (I read a few posts about excessive fan noise), but with Tivo's 30 return policy, I'll give it a try.


SM is worth the upgrade!


----------



## Tony_T

SM??


----------



## minimeh

Perhaps Skip Mode?


----------



## Tony_T

minimeh said:


> Perhaps Skip Mode?


Of course!


----------



## Mikeguy

Sparky1234 said:


> SM is worth the upgrade!


It becomes addictive.


----------



## lujan

Mikeguy said:


> It becomes addictive.


SM is available on the Roamio's so why do you need a Bolt?


----------



## Tony_T

lujan said:


> SM is available on the Roamio's so why do you need a Bolt?


Isn't the current Romio only OTA?


----------



## Sparky1234

No.


Tony_T said:


> Isn't the current Romio only OTA?


----------



## justen_m

I can't say what's coming up this year... but I bought my Roamio Plus for 399 with Product Lifetime for 99 as part of a Black Friday sale three years ago. Great deal, but it was also part of a customer loyalty offer. I think you had to have been with TiVo 10+ years?


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> No.


Link? I can only find new Roamio boxes that are OTA 1TB.


----------



## Mikeguy

lujan said:


> SM is available on the Roamio's so why do you need a Bolt?


Yep, it is--I simply was commenting on SM.


----------



## chicagobrownblue

JoeKustra said:


> Link? I can only find new Roamio boxes that are OTA 1TB.


If you add a cable card bracket the OTA becomes cable ready. I'm considering doing this for a friend. Again it is cable or OTA not both.


----------



## JoeKustra

I was hoping for a link to someplace selling the new basic Roamio (846500). My search turned up nothing except two units on eBay.


----------



## idksmy

Tony_T said:


> I've decided on getting a Bolt VOX, and with Black Friday only 3 weeks away, I was wondering if there is any speculation on what we might expect from Tivo this year? If what I've read about 2016 ($40 off on bolt and $200 off on lifetime service), might be worth waiting.


Unless someone has an immediate need for something, not just a Tivo, it is common sense to wait for holiday sales. If they occur, great. If they don't, all you've 'lost' is a little time. No one on this forum has any insight as to what Tivo sales might be. I can never figure out why people ask.


----------



## Tony_T

Well, since I was going to check Tivo.com on 11/24, it did help my asking as there were a lot of useful responses from others here, for example I didn't know Tivo did a "White Sale" last year _before_ Black Friday.


----------



## Sparky1234

Nothing yet and counting down...


----------



## idksmy

Tony_T said:


> Well, since I was going to check Tivo.com on 11/24, it did help my asking as there were a lot of useful responses from others here, for example I didn't know Tivo did a "White Sale" last year _before_ Black Friday.


But just because they did in the past is no guarantee they will this year. As with any retail entity, it makes sense to wait for the sales.


----------



## Tony_T

&#8230;which is why I started the thread with _"I was wondering if there is any speculation on what we might expect from Tivo this year?"_


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> &#8230;which is why I started the thread with _"I was wondering if there is any speculation on what we might expect from Tivo this year?"_


Nothing yet.


----------



## Hunter11

I'd rather wait until black friday to get a Bolt VOX. But I did find some great pre black friday deals on slickdeals and promopure, my Christmas list is almost finished.


----------



## Tony_T

I can do without the VOX… I'm hoping for a deal on the Lifetime Subscription (I hate paying monthly fees)


----------



## Sparky1234

TiVo is silent so far on Black Friday.


----------



## TivoFan247

Watching this thread as our series 4 is acting funny. We are down to one tivo in the house with 2 tivo minis. I read the minis are still compatible with the Bolt VOX so I am very interested in that. Have owned a tivo since like 2004. I was trying to scour the Black Friday ads but they are almost impossible to search for that specific of an item


----------



## aaronwt

Tony_T said:


> Well, since I was going to check Tivo.com on 11/24, it did help my asking as there were a lot of useful responses from others here, for example I didn't know Tivo did a "White Sale" last year _before_ Black Friday.


They usually have a sale during that time frame every year. Last year I picked up a refurb lifetime OTA for $200. In 2015 I picked up a refurb lifetime Roamio Basic for $300.

I would think if they still have old stock Bolts or Roamios. Or more refurbished TiVos that they will have a sale again this year.


----------



## KustomMerc

anybody know if that promo that came out in March to transfer lifetimes $99 + buy a bolt is going on any time soon?


----------



## RichB

aaronwt said:


> They usually have a sale during that time frame every year. Last year I picked up a refurb lifetime OTA for $200. In 2015 I picked up a refurb lifetime Roamio Basic for $300.
> 
> I would think if they still have old stock Bolts or Roamios. Or more refurbished TiVos that they will have a sale again this year.


I'll order a TiVo Mini Vox if there is a sale 

- RIch


----------



## johnfasc

Still nothing from TiVo for BF.....kinda makes you wonder what they are waiting for. Seems like everyone is in the buying mood and TiVo isn't exactly a household name with everyone. You would think they would want to make a big splash to get an interest going. Looking for the Roamio ota 1tb...


----------



## Sparky1234

Anything today???


----------



## Tony_T

I'm wondering if they have the old white bolts in stock (they're not available for order from TiVo, nor in their outlet store), but if they do, maybe we can get a deal on them (if they have a sale next week). AFAIK, the only difference between the Bolt and Bolt VOX is the color and the Remote.


----------



## johnfasc

Sparky1234 said:


> Anything today???


Doesn't look like it yet....still searching...hopefully this weekend?!


----------



## Tony_T

$50 off Bolt VOX 2TB and 3TB , $100 off Bolt VOX 13TB at Weaknees.


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> $50 off Bolt VOX 2TB and 3TB , $100 off Bolt VOX 13TB at Weaknees.


Weak start but not on my knees to buy yet.


----------



## Yukon721

Tony_T said:


> Thanks, didn't know that Tivo did a pre-Thanksgiving sale last year.
> I'll start checking their website on Mon 11/20
> 
> btw, I keep trying to be a cord-cutter, but the savings at Sling/Hulu Live/etc don't amount to as much as I'd hope after adding HBO/SHO and DVR (and not always being allowed to skip commercials), and there are always channels that I can't get live (i.e. AMC on Hulu), so I've decided to stick with Cable and at least drop their box.


Same here. I ran into the same issues with price while trying to trim the cord. So instead I returned 3 DTA's in anticipation of the minis going on sale on Black Friday/Cyber Monday.


----------



## shwru980r

There are issues with youtube on my bolt where playback stalls after about 20 minutes into a long video. Have to exit the video and reenter and fast forward where I left off. I also had to buy an HDMI splitter for $18 to strip off HDCP to resolve compatibility issues with my TV. I only paid $250 for the Bolt with the once in a lifetime transfer deal of a Series2 that died a month before the offer. If I hadn't gotten such a good deal, I would have returned it.


----------



## Tony_T

Better to use a Tivo for DVR and a Roku for streaming.


----------



## JDangles

Tony_T said:


> Better to use a Tivo for DVR and a Roku for streaming.


Why?


----------



## Sparky1234

JDangles said:


> Why?


Because....


----------



## Tony_T

….more channel selection on Roku.


----------



## JoeKustra

Tony_T said:


> &#8230;.more channel selection on Roku.


If you have a 4k Roku, the latest software update (V8) now allows 24fps. It's also rolling out for Roku TV sets. I have a Roku 3, so no 24fps. I use mine for Pandora and to stream anything I missed on my TiVo. For normal streaming I have no problems with my Roamio. That includes YouTube and Amazon Prime. I have noticed that most YouTube stuff is short. That's interesting.


----------



## Tony_T

Tuesday!
(Looks like a sale on the older White Bolt)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932004703122030592


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> Tuesday!
> (Looks like a sale on the older White Bolt)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932004703122030592


This could be bad....


----------



## Tony_T

Sparky1234 said:


> This could be bad....


Why?
This is what I was anticipating as I would expect that Tivo still has White Bolts in Inventory that they want to move (and they could still include the VOX and Mini in this sale)
If they have a lifetime deal again, I'm a buyer.


----------



## sfhub

"Limited edition" White TiVo VOX


----------



## Mikeguy

idksmy said:


> But just because they did in the past is no guarantee they will this year. As with any retail entity, it makes sense to wait for the sales.


All that's needed to know, except the date which now is known to be starting Nov. 21:


TiVo_Ted said:


> So, I was walking around the warehouse and saw a huge stack of 500GB White BOLT's. We might have to figure out how to package them up for a white holiday...
> 
> We also have quite a few factory renewed boxes that need a home. I even found a few 500GB Roamio OTA boxes that might interest some cord cutters out there, although at this price they're not going to last long.
> 
> Look for our deepest discounts on products that you can only find on TiVo.com. We might even sneak a few things under the $100 price point.


----------



## Sparky1234

Mikeguy said:


> All that's needed to know, except the date which now is known to be starting Nov. 21:


Deal on lifetime service too?


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> Tuesday!
> (Looks like a sale on the older White Bolt)


LOL, nothing "older" about it--it's the current Bolt. Albeit, in the "collector's edition" white color.  (And, if it's the Bolt and not Bolt Vox, coming with a non-voice remote.)


----------



## Mikeguy

Sparky1234 said:


> Deal on lifetime service too?


Ah, you got me there--that remains to be seen.

Of course, the Roamio OTA comes with Lifetime. And last year, if I recall correctly, the Bolt with Lifetime was on sale. But remains to be seen if Lifetime itself (alone) would be on sale--unlikely (and it wasn't last year)? TiVo Lifetime sales most often involve a box. And I would think it unlikely that a TiVo upgrade offer for Series 2/3/4 boxes would be included, as the upgrade offers tend to be their own events.

But, you never know 'til you know.


----------



## JoeKustra

Mikeguy said:


> Ah, you got me there--that remains to be seen.
> Of course, the Roamio OTA comes with Lifetime. And last year, if I recall correctly, the Bolt with Lifetime was on sale. But remains to be seen if Lifetime itself (alone) would be on sale--unlikely (and it wasn't last year)? TiVo Lifetime sales most often involve a box. And I would think it unlikely that a TiVo upgrade offer for Series 2/3/4 boxes would be included, as the upgrade offers tend to be their own events.
> But, you never know 'til you know.


I took advantage of a reduced All-In, but I forget if it was a BF special. I think it was $300 on my monthly Roamio. It was my first Roamio and I forget if it was last year or before that. I do remember that I had a yearly payment, and the All-In, while applied for, didn't take effect until the yearly expired. I'd look all this stuff up, but it's not that important. We get it or don't. A few months ago I bought a basic Roamio for parts. I put a month of service on it to test Hydra. If we get a good price for All-In, I will do it.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> I took advantage of a reduced All-In, but I forget if it was a BF special. I think it was $300 on my monthly Roamio. It was my first Roamio and I forget if it was last year or before that. I do remember that I had a yearly payment, and the All-In, while applied for, didn't take effect until the yearly expired. I'd look all this stuff up, but it's not that important. We get it or don't. A few months ago I bought a basic Roamio for parts. I put a month of service on it to test Hydra. If we get a good price for All-In, I will do it.


All in Roamio or Bolt?


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> All in Roamio or Bolt?


Roamio.


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> LOL, nothing "older" about it--it's the current Bolt. Albeit, in the "collector's edition" white color.  (And, if it's the Bolt and not Bolt Vox, coming with a non-voice remote.)


I really don't need or want the voice control, and I'm ok with the color (although I would prefer black) - if Tivo does a sale on the Lifetime, then I'm in as a first time Tivoer


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> I really don't need or want the voice control, and I'm ok with the color (although I would prefer black) - if Tivo does a sale on the Lifetime, then I'm in as a first time Tivoer


I'm betting that, in addition to the Roamio OTA (which includes Lifetime), the white Bolt 500GB will include/have an option for discounted Lifetime.


----------



## Sparky1234

JoeKustra said:


> Roamio.


Curious, why Roamio over Bolt? I have both and like the Bolt+ better. Bolt+ is quieter and darker and better suited for a bedroom. Roamio leaks green light and is a little nosier with 3.5" drive.


----------



## JoeKustra

Sparky1234 said:


> Curious, why Roamio over Bolt? I have both and like the Bolt+ better. Bolt+ is quieter and darker and better suited for a bedroom. Roamio leaks green light and is a little nosier with 3.5" drive.


I had two Premieres at the time. A Roamio was faster and fast enough. LEDs are disabled and the Roamio is behind a wooden wall. My background noise is really high (A/C in summer - humidifier in winter) and I live 15 feet from a major state road. I could go on, but with 20.7.4 I have the same UI as a Bolt. I did change the hard drive in two Roamio boxes quickly and easily (WD 1TB/3TB Green). Streaming between the two boxes is 100%. I'm happy. 

I have a third Roamio that I bought just for parts. It's the oldest box (2013). I find it works well, so if there is an All-In for a TiVo upgrade, that's the box I will use. If the upgrade works for a Bolt, then I'll get the Bolt.


----------



## Sparky1234

I was a Premiere household for a very long while so I get it that if it ain't broken... I have both Bolt+ and Roamio Pro now and the Bolt+ being newer is faster for my uses. Still have the Premieres too but they feel like dinosaurs. I transfer from Premiers to Bolt+ and Roamio to get SM.


----------



## lujan

Sparky1234 said:


> Curious, why Roamio over Bolt? I have both and like the Bolt+ better. Bolt+ is quieter and darker and better suited for a bedroom. Roamio leaks green light and is a little nosier with 3.5" drive.


I had the opposite experience about the noise but I only have the original white Bolt which is louder than my two Roamios. It's currently out of commission because the one-year free service expired and I'm waiting for a good deal on lifetime service which may or may not happen.


----------



## aaronwt

Sparky1234 said:


> Curious, why Roamio over Bolt? I have both and like the Bolt+ better. Bolt+ is quieter and darker and better suited for a bedroom. Roamio leaks green light and is a little nosier with 3.5" drive.


All the Bolts I've used(seven) have been noisier than any of the Roamio models.


----------



## rjrsouthwest

aaronwt said:


> All the Bolts I've used(seven) have been noisier than any of the Roamio models.


I had the opposite experience, my Bolt is far quieter than the Roamio it replaced, in fact it is almost impossible to hear it at all even when the room is completely quiet.


----------



## Tony_T

TiVo | Thanksgiving 2017 Promo Sale Event | TiVo BOLT DVR deals
White Bolt VOX: $140
Refurbished White: $99 (why? $40 more, get new & VOX Remote)
All in Service: $350


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> Just started:
> White Bolt VOX: $140
> *Refurbished White: $99 (why? $40 more, get new & VOX Remote)*
> All in Service: $350
> TiVo | Thanksgiving 2017 Promo Sale Event | TiVo BOLT DVR deals


Understood, but some people may not care about a VOX remote or already have one, and may prefer to save the $40.

Also: Mini (not VOX) at $129.99, refurbed at 99.99.


----------



## Mikeguy

And so, humorously in the Whiteout Sale Event: 

Get the TiVo Bolt 500GB, with VOX remote, with Lifetime, in white for $140 + $350,

or

Get the TiVo Bolt VOX 500GB (with VOX remote), with Lifetime, in black for $200 + $550.


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> Understood, but some people may not care about a VOX remote or already have one, and may prefer to save the $40.
> 
> Also: Mini (not VOX) at $129.99, refurbed at 99.99.


I don't care about the VOX remote (I would have preferred to pay $130 w/o VOX), however, I don't like to buy refurbished).

Anyway, it was the $200 savings on the All-In Lifetime that I was looking for (Just placed my order)


----------



## Mikeguy

The one thing I couldn't see/find, which I thought also was said to be on sale: a Roamio OTA.


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> I don't care about the VOX remote (I would have preferred to pay $130 w/o VOX), however, I don't like to buy refurbished).
> 
> Anyway, it was the $200 savings on the All-In Lifetime that I was looking for (Just placed my order)


Understood as to refurbs, although TiVo refurbs have tended to be fine.

And so, TiVo's first sale/purchase under the TiVo Whiteout sale?


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> And so, humorously in the Whiteout Sale Event:
> 
> Get the TiVo Bolt 500GB, with VOX remote, with Lifetime, in white for $140 + $350,
> 
> or
> 
> Get the TiVo Bolt VOX 500GB (with VOX remote), with Lifetime, in black for $200 + $550.


Well, it makes sense that they want to clear-out the white boxes, and as the hardware in the white is the same as the black (AFAIK), then selling the white at a $60 discount (and making white the only choice for the $200 lifetime savings) was a smart move.


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> Understood as to refurbs, although TiVo refurbs have tended to be fine.
> 
> And so, TiVo's first sale/purchase under the TiVo Whiteout sale?


Well, some would say maybe better as its a tested unit, but for my 1st Tivo, I'd rather start with a new one.


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> Well, it makes sense that they want to clear-out the white boxes, and as the hardware in the white is the same as the black (AFAIK), then selling the white at a $60 discount (and making white the only choice for the $200 lifetime savings) was a smart move.


Understood. But humorous in that TiVo is kinda/sorta marketing them as different products at the page, when the only difference is the color of the box (plus the additional $260, with Lifetime, for the black).


----------



## Tony_T

I just noticed that this is only a 2 day sale. Not sure if that's typical of past Tivo's sales.


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> Understood. But humorous in that TiVo is kinda/sorta marketing them as different products at the page, when the only difference is the color of the box (plus the additional $260, with Lifetime, for the black).


Yes, I noticed the "New" blue tag on the Black Bolts.
I was surprised that they included the VOX remote with the White sale, I didn't expect that.

&#8230;I guess this is the last "Whiteout Sale" for Tivo (next year will probably be a "Blackout Sale"


----------



## Tony_T

What's really humorous is that the White Bolt says $140 (save $100), therefore a list price of $240, yet the "New" Black Bolt has a list price of $200 

…so really it should say "Save $60" for the White


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> I just noticed that this is only a 2 day sale. Not sure if that's typical of past Tivo's sales.


Yep, a way short sale (last year's went for weeks, IIRC).


Tony_T said:


> Yes, I noticed the "New" blue tag on the Black Bolts.
> I was surprised that they included the VOX remote with the White sale, I didn't expect that.


Except that, the VOX remote itself isn't sale priced, is it? I thought that those were the regular prices.


> &#8230;I guess this is the last "Whiteout Sale" for Tivo (next year will probably be a "Blackout Sale"


----------



## sfhub

Mikeguy said:


> Understood. But humorous in that TiVo is kinda/sorta marketing them as different products at the page, *when the only difference is the color of the box* (plus the additional $260, with Lifetime, for the black).


Plus that all important "badge" on the back of unit that says Bolt Vox


----------



## sfhub

Tony_T said:


> I just noticed that this is only a 2 day sale. Not sure if that's typical of past Tivo's sales.


In the past, "white supplies last" has sometimes ended up being before end date and sometimes after.


----------



## Mikeguy

sfhub said:


> Plus that all important "badge" on the back of unit that says Bolt Vox


As being discussed elsewhere in the forum, badges can be important.


----------



## Tony_T

Mikeguy said:


> Except that, the VOX remote itself isn't sale priced, is it? I thought that those were the regular prices.


Yes, VOX Remote at regular price of $40.
I usually don't like voice control, not sure if I'll use it, but maybe&#8230;


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> Yes, VOX Remote at regular price of $40.
> I usually don't like voice control, not sure if I'll use it, but maybe&#8230;


Nice to have the option. The only thing I don't like is, the VOX remote loses benefits of the Slide Pro remote (learning ability, illumination, keyboard). I'd like to see a Slide Pro VOX remote--I would think, an easy-enough update.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Tony_T said:


> TiVo | Thanksgiving 2017 Promo Sale Event | TiVo BOLT DVR deals
> White Bolt VOX: $140
> Refurbished White: $99 (why? $40 more, get new & VOX Remote)
> All in Service: $350


The Tivo sale that was alluded to here is underwhelming, those prices are not far off from Best Buy's pricing a few weeks ago.


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Mikeguy said:


> The one thing I couldn't see/find, which I thought also was said to be on sale: a Roamio OTA.


Exactly, fail for Tivo_Ted.


----------



## Sparky1234

Joke sale!!!


----------



## Sparky1234

Not worth the time to even look at those prices!


----------



## Mikeguy

Gordon Gekko said:


> The Tivo sale that was alluded to here is underwhelming, those prices are not far off from Best Buy's pricing a few weeks ago.


Even taking onto account TiVo's discount of Lifetime by $200 on the white Bolt/Bolt VOX? That's where TiVo sales can shine.


----------



## Sparky1234

I thought this was going to be an event...


----------



## Sparky1234

Recommend you skip it and wait for better prices.


----------



## Sparky1234

sfhub said:


> Plus that all important "badge" on the back of unit that says Bolt Vox


Concur!!!


----------



## Mikeguy

Sparky1234 said:


> Joke sale!!!





Sparky1234 said:


> I thought this was going to be an event...





Sparky1234 said:


> Not worth the time to even look at those prices!


Including the discount of Lifetime by $200, with a refurb white Bolt or new Bolt with VOX remote? Plus saving another $60 or so on the white Bolt in that purchase, or $100 or so off the Bolt refurb?

Plus a refurb Mini at $100 (the last time TiVo offered the Mini at that price, the sale ended early, IIRC, presumably due to the exhaustion of the inventory)? Or saving $20 off a non-refurb Mini?


Sparky1234 said:


> Recommend you skip it and wait for better prices.


LOL--you keep on waiting there. I hear that TiVo is going to be giving Lifetime away for $99 the day after Christmas.


----------



## Sparky1234

Mikeguy said:


> Including the discount of Lifetime by $200, with a refurb white Bolt or new Bolt with VOX remote? Plus saving another $60 or so on the white Bolt in that purchase, or $100 or so off the Bolt refurb?
> 
> Plus a refurb Mini at $100 (the last time TiVo offered the Mini at that price, the sale ended early, IIRC, presumably due to the exhaustion of the inventory)? Or saving $20 off a non-refurb Mini?
> 
> LOL--you keep on waiting there. I hear that TiVo is going to be giving Lifetime away for $99 the day after Christmas.


Now that's what I'm waiting for... lol

Last "trade in" sale was better with exactly that, $99 lifetime transfer.


----------



## Sparky1234

So last sale on Bolt+ was $499 and lifetime transfer was $99 for $599. Now it's ~$1,150. But but but you get Vox......


----------



## Gordon Gekko

Mikeguy said:


> Even taking onto account TiVo's discount of Lifetime by $200 on the white Bolt/Bolt VOX? That's where TiVo sales can shine.


Yes that is fair but from my perpective paying over $300 for lifetime buys you two years and although I agree with the Tivo veterans that the hardware and services will still be around at that time, I believe the dvr options across multiple companies will be far more compelling than today.


----------



## Mikeguy

Gordon Gekko said:


> Yes that is fair but from my perpective paying over $300 for lifetime buys you two years and although I agree with the Tivo veterans that the hardware and services will still be around at that time, *I believe the dvr options across multiple companies will be far more compelling than today*.


 I'd love for that to be so.


----------



## Mikeguy

Sparky1234 said:


> Now that's what I'm waiting for... lol
> 
> Last "trade in" sale was better with exactly that, $99 lifetime transfer.





Sparky1234 said:


> So last sale on Bolt+ was $499 and lifetime transfer was $99 for $599. Now it's ~$1,150. But but but you get Vox......


This isn't a Lifetime transfer promotion and you don't need to have a box to deactivate for it (as I had mentioned in an earlier post, I found it unlikely that TiVo would have a Lifetime transfer deal as part of a Whiteout sale--and it didn't last year).

And for $500, you now get a new Lifetimed Bolt VOX (without badge) or for $460, a refurb Lifetimed Bolt, saving around $200-$250 any way you look at it.


----------



## wongster12

Like Mike said, this is a different type of sale. It may not be as cheap as the $99 deal but for me, I have been waiting for this. A couple of weeks my Tivo HD went out. I have been looking on eBay and a bolt 500gb + lifetime goes for around $550-600. So, this sale is at least a $100 savings. The kicker is that I get to buy from Tivo and have the factory warranty. I also didn't need the vox/4k mini and the $99 renewed unit fit the bill. So, all in all, very happy about this "sale"

I am curious to see what other sales will be coming. When this was announced the sale was going to extend through cyber Monday. I'm thinking they might add an OTA box later. We still have BF and CM to think about


----------



## Sparky1234

Gordon Gekko said:


> Yes that is fair but from my perpective paying over $300 for lifetime buys you two years and although I agree with the Tivo veterans that the hardware and services will still be around at that time, I believe the dvr options across multiple companies will be far more compelling than today.


I like the sentiment. Competition in the marketplace drive innovation and prices.


----------



## Sparky1234

Mikeguy said:


> This isn't a Lifetime transfer promotion and you don't need to have a box to deactivate for it (as I had mentioned in an earlier post, I found it unlikely that TiVo would have a Lifetime transfer deal as part of a Whiteout sale--and it didn't last year).
> 
> And for $500, you now get a new Lifetimed Bolt VOX (without badge) or for $460, a refurb Lifetimed Bolt, saving around $200-$250 any way you look at it.


I must point out that last year I bought a Roamio Pro with lifetime transfer during "Black Friday" TiVo sale. The BF sale might still happen after this Whiteout event.


----------



## Sparky1234

wongster12 said:


> Like Mike said, this is a different type of sale. It may not be as cheap as the $99 deal but for me, I have been waiting for this. A couple of weeks my Tivo HD went out. I have been looking on eBay and a bolt 500gb + lifetime goes for around $550-600. So, this sale is at least a $100 savings. The kicker is that I get to buy from Tivo and have the factory warranty. I also didn't need the vox/4k mini and the $99 renewed unit fit the bill. So, all in all, very happy about this "sale"
> 
> I am curious to see what other sales will be coming. When this was announced the sale was going to extend through cyber Monday. I'm thinking they might add an OTA box later. We still have BF and CM to think about


Agreed the Refurb mini for $99.99 seems like the best Whiteout deal.


----------



## Sparky1234

Mikeguy said:


> This isn't a Lifetime transfer promotion and you don't need to have a box to deactivate for it (as I had mentioned in an earlier post, I found it unlikely that TiVo would have a Lifetime transfer deal as part of a Whiteout sale--and it didn't last year).
> 
> And for $500, you now get a new Lifetimed Bolt VOX (without badge) or for $460, a refurb Lifetimed Bolt, saving around $200-$250 any way you look at it.


I see your point that if you have nothing to upgrade / trade in for Lifetime then this may be a good deal for you.


----------



## Tony_T

Gordon Gekko said:


> The Tivo sale that was alluded to here is underwhelming, those prices are not far off from Best Buy's pricing a few weeks ago.


The Deal is the $200 discount on the all in lifetime


----------



## Mikeguy

Tony_T said:


> The Deal is the $200 discount on the all in lifetime


I agree--even if BB has a lower box price, it can't make up on the Lifetime sale.


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> The Deal is the $200 discount on the all in lifetime


I like the $99 trade in option of the past better.


----------



## Mikeguy

Sparky1234 said:


> I must point out that last year I bought a Roamio Pro with lifetime transfer during "Black Friday" TiVo sale. The BF sale might still happen after this Whiteout event.


Thanks for the correction (a lowly OTA guy here, and so didn't recall the Roamio Pro offer).

And indeed, wouldn't it be nice if there was a separate TiVo BF/CM sale.


----------



## Tony_T

Sparky1234 said:


> I like the $99 trade in option of the past better.


Would Tivo take my SA8300 as a trade-in?


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> Would Tivo take my SA8300 as a trade-in?


Nice one...


----------



## Mikeguy

Sparky1234 said:


> I like the $99 trade in option of the past better.


To be fair, TiVo has had something like 3 of them this year.


----------



## Okiesnipe

The Deal is the $200 discount on the all in lifetime[/QUOTE]

I agree. I bought the package with 3 year warranty and lifetime service


----------



## Sparky1234

Okiesnipe said:


> The Deal is the $200 discount on the all in lifetime


I agree. I bought the package with 3 year warranty and lifetime service[/QUOTE]
Cool for you!!!


----------



## Tony_T

A bit of a thread-drift, but under an All-in plan, what happens if the Bolt dies after a year and a day (out of warranty, "life" comes to an end).

*Edit*: Looks like Weaknees can attempt a repair if this happens (_"WeaKnees Flat Fee Repairs - NOTE: If you have lifetime TiVo service, we PRESERVE it during these repairs!"_)


----------



## Tony_T

Yes, but with the mo or annual if the Bolt dies after a year, Tivo will send a refurb Bolt under it's "Continual Coverage" plan at a $49 cost, but under the "All-In Service", you're SOL (All-In is not really _All-In_).

&#8230;.but as Weaknees does repairs for $49 we have a way to bring a deal Tivo back to life.

Has anyone had experience with Weaknees repair service?


----------



## Sparky1234

Tony_T said:


> Yes, but with the mo or annual if the Bolt dies after a year, Tivo will send a refurb Bolt under it's "Continual Coverage" plan at a $49 cost, but under the "All-In Service", you're SOL (All-In is not really _All-In_).
> 
> &#8230;.but as Weaknees does repairs for $49 we have a way to bring a deal Tivo back to life.
> 
> Has anyone had experience with Weaknees repair service?


I have bought from them in the past and they are a class act. The antithesis of TiVo sales.


----------



## Sparky1234

Any news of Black Friday???


----------



## Tony_T

Sparky1234 said:


> Any news of Black Friday???


Yes, see the thread in Coffee House: Black Friday 2017 - TiVo Sales


----------



## DVR_Dave

Tony_T said:


> Yes, see the thread in Coffee House: Black Friday 2017 - TiVo Sales


Sparky is too busy spamming his own thread (and other threads) to read it.


----------



## Sparky1234

DVR_Dave said:


> Sparky is too busy spamming his own thread (and other threads) to read it.


Is that Sparky1234???


----------



## Sparky1234

DVR_Dave said:


> Sparky is too busy spamming his own thread (and other threads) to read it.


LOL


----------



## mike-d

The black friday deal ends tonight. Tivo Chat guy says there will be a Cyber Monday deal tomorrow? Anyone care to guess what that will be?


----------



## Phizzie

mike-d said:


> The black friday deal ends tonight. Tivo Chat guy says there will be a Cyber Monday deal tomorrow? Anyone care to guess what that will be?


I would love to pick up a couple tivo mini vox's.


----------



## Tony_T

mike-d said:


> The black friday deal ends tonight. Tivo Chat guy says there will be a Cyber Monday deal tomorrow? Anyone care to guess what that will be?


New Roamio OTA 500G
Refurb Roamio OTA 1TB


----------



## JoeKustra

Phizzie said:


> I would love to pick up a couple tivo mini vox's.


I would be happy with one. If they have a great deal on something else, I could do that too. But I don't need anything, I'm just having fun.


----------



## JoeKustra

Tony_T said:


> New Roamio OTA 500G
> Refurb Roamio OTA 1TB


I don't know. To assume they have new 500GB OTA boxes in stock doesn't seem logical. Why not sell them to Amazon or WeeKnees? I can envision a refurb Roamio OTA, but I can't speculate on the flavor.


----------



## Tony_T

JoeKustra said:


> I don't know. To assume they have new 500GB OTA boxes in stock doesn't seem logical. Why not sell them to Amazon or WeeKnees? I can envision a refurb Roamio OTA, but I can't speculate on the flavor.


Not an assumption: Black Friday 2017 - TiVo Sales


----------



## JoeKustra

Tony_T said:


> Not an assumption: Black Friday 2017 - TiVo Sales


Oh yeah, I forgot about Ted's post. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## lujan

The cyber Monday deal is the same one they've had in the past for the Roamio with the all-in plan. I have already bought two of those and definitely don't need another.


----------



## shwru980r

Tony_T said:


> New Roamio OTA 500G
> Refurb Roamio OTA 1TB


What time will Tivo Cyber Monday start?


----------



## Tony_T

shwru980r said:


> What time will Tivo Cyber Monday start?


Is the same as the White and the Black, then 12am PCT tonight


----------



## sfhub

Tony_T said:


> Is the same as the White and the Black, then 12am PCT tonight


I've see PCT posted a couple of times. I thought it was just a mistake but seeing it so many times makes me wonder. I'm familiar with PST and PDT. What is PCT?


----------



## Tony_T

Pacific Coast Time (PST)


----------



## fis

If you're looking for a huge 8TB WD Red drive, Best Buy has the easystore® 8TB External USB 3.0 Hard Drive for $149.99 on Cyber Monday. Open it up and there's a WD Red drive inside.

This of course is only for those willing to Frankenstein their Tivos.


----------



## mike-d

It looks like Cyber Monday Sale = Black Friday Sale? Not very creative...


----------



## aaronwt

Wow! I see TiVo.com has the Mini Vox for $30 off. So it's only $149.99 now!

EDIT: And I see Amazon has matched their price too.


----------



## Phizzie

aaronwt said:


> Wow! I see TiVo.com has the Mini Vox for $30 off. So it's only $149.99 now!
> 
> EDIT: And I see Amazon has matched their price too.


I went ahead and bought it from TIVO this morning about 4am. Didn't even check amazon...but that's ok. I ordered 2. I only need one right now but I'll need a second one in a couple months. Might as well just have it. So happy!!! Merry Christmas to me.


----------



## mrbluesky

I think these are some good deals so I called Tivo this morning and asked about reduced monthly or lifetime service for customers who already own Bolt devices. Of course I was told there aren't any deals. I asked why not, I have two devices and don't need a third. I was told that you have to buy the new devices to take advantage of the bundle. Essentially they want me to buy a new device in order to take advantage of the reduce monthly fee or to get lifetime service. Basically if you already own a Bolt and want to get reduced monthly service or lifetime service at a discount you are out of luck. Not a good way to take care of your existing customers.


----------



## Sparky1234

mrbluesky said:


> I think these are some good deals so I called Tivo this morning and asked about reduced monthly or lifetime service for customers who already own Bolt devices. Of course I was told there aren't any deals. I asked why not, I have two devices and don't need a third. I was told that you have to buy the new devices to take advantage of the bundle. Essentially they want me to buy a new device in order to take advantage of the reduce monthly fee or to get lifetime service. Basically if you already own a Bolt and want to get reduced monthly service or lifetime service at a discount you are out of luck. Not a good way to take care of your existing customers.


Do a site search on how to get a lifetime service from TiVo. There are several strategies that have worked in the past and may work better at different times of the year. Right now TiVos focus is on sales so wait until this sale is over and try again.


----------



## mrbluesky

Sparky1234 said:


> Do a site search on how to get a lifetime service from TiVo. There are several strategies that have worked in the past and may work better at different times of the year. Right now TiVos focus is on sales so wait until this sale is over and try again.


Sparky, thanks for the info. I'm logged into the site and when I go into the service details for my Bolt, it only offers the monthly service for $14.99, $149 annual service or lifetime service for $599. That's pretty much what I told the guy I was on the phone with how it wasn't doing much for existing customers. kept telling me to go out and purchase one of the new devices. Have a good one!


----------



## Sparky1234

mrbluesky said:


> Sparky, thanks for the info. I'm logged into the site and when I go into the service details for my Bolt, it only offers the monthly service for $14.99, $149 annual service or lifetime service for $599. That's pretty much what I told the guy I was on the phone with how it wasn't doing much for existing customers. kept telling me to go out and purchase one of the new devices. Have a good one!


I was referring to this website.... not TiVo.com


----------



## aaronwt

Phizzie said:


> I went ahead and bought it from TIVO this morning about 4am. Didn't even check amazon...but that's ok. I ordered 2. I only need one right now but I'll need a second one in a couple months. Might as well just have it. So happy!!! Merry Christmas to me.


I see BestBuy also matched the $149.99 price. So I just placed an order for one. And I will return the one I got from BestBuy for $179.99. UNless they want to pricematch what I already have. WHich they say they won't do in their FAQ.


----------



## shwru980r

fis said:


> If you're looking for a huge 8TB WD Red drive, Best Buy has the easystore® 8TB External USB 3.0 Hard Drive for $149.99 on Cyber Monday. Open it up and there's a WD Red drive inside.
> 
> This of course is only for those willing to Frankenstein their Tivos.


I bought one last Friday from Best Buy for $130. It took 16 hours to run a full scan on the drive.


----------



## lujan

mrbluesky said:


> Sparky, thanks for the info. I'm logged into the site and when I go into the service details for my Bolt, it only offers the monthly service for $14.99, $149 annual service or lifetime service for $599. That's pretty much what I told the guy I was on the phone with how it wasn't doing much for existing customers. kept telling me to go out and purchase one of the new devices. Have a good one!


I was told the same thing during the last TiVo sale so I've given up until the Bolt's are as old as the Roamio's and then they start having more sales on service on the Bolt's (hopefully)...


----------



## Phizzie

How long will it take my order to ship from Tivo? I wish I'd ordered from amazon prime since it would have already shipped. Egads.


----------



## mpf541

I ordered na tivo on Sunday. It shipped on Monday


----------



## atmuscarella

Phizzie said:


> How long will it take my order to ship from Tivo? I wish I'd ordered from amazon prime since it would have already shipped. Egads.


I ordered a Roamio OTA around 8:00 am Monday and got an email it had shipped around 3:00pm


----------



## Phizzie

Huh. I ordered mine at 4am EST on Monday. says order is still processing.


----------



## atmuscarella

Phizzie said:


> Huh. I ordered mine at 4am EST on Monday. says order is still processing.


I logged into my TiVo account and check my Order History, from there I could track the Roamio OTA via a link to FedEx, which showed it arrived a FedEx Fort Worth Texas location at 6:56 pm Monday and left that facility at 7:38 am this morning. FedEx shows an expected delivery of 11/30, which seems about right if it got on a plain, but a little fast if it comes all the way by truck.

I also order 2 things from Amazon yesterday, one is supposed to be here tomorrow but the other Amazon says will not be here until Friday, both were prime eligible, kind of funny the one getting here late is an Amazon Echo.


----------



## Phizzie

I logged into mine about a minute ago....says in processing. I checked my credit card and it's been charged. Guess I'll just keep waiting. I'm anxious....been waiting for a very long time to add a second TV to our house.


----------



## pj1983

Phizzie said:


> I logged into mine about a minute ago....says in processing. I checked my credit card and it's been charged. Guess I'll just keep waiting. I'm anxious....been waiting for a very long time to add a second TV to our house.


You and me both. Credit card's been charged, but order is still in process. I hope that's not a sign of a problem, since my previous orders have usually been charged and shipped the same day.


----------



## Phizzie

pj1983 said:


> You and me both. Credit card's been charged, but order is still in process. I hope that's not a sign of a problem, since my previous orders have usually been charged and shipped the same day.


I'm a bit bummed. If I'd just ordered from Amazon I would have had it or be expecting it. It isn't like I ordered even late in the day on Monday. I ordered about an hour after the sale started. They charged the card on Monday too. Guess I have no recourse but to just keep waiting.


----------



## Phizzie

So I contacted TIVO via chat....waste of time. They said my order is still processing and they were not sure when it would be shipping. I'll just buy from Amazon next time.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Yea, I was a disappointed in Tivos turn around time for orders too. I ordered a new Bolt with the Vox remote on Monday morning and it didn't ship til late yesterday. Your order is worse though as yours hasn'r even shipped yet.

I think part of their slowness has to do with the fact that they activate all the boxes before they ship them. So they have to take the time to enter all that info for every order vs from Amazon where the buyer does that later. My new Bolt is already on my account and activated, but I won't have it till Saturday, at the earliest.

They do need to be quicker about all this though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phizzie

Well, I finally got word that my order shipped! So that makes me happy that at least now it is on its way. I get what you are aaying about the shipping and activating and lag time. Still disappointed...but will be happy once I get this new MOCA network set up and working. I'm also happy I was able to snag 2 at a sale price.


----------



## Phil T

I ordered a TIVO mini V2 on Thanksgiving day and received it on Cyber Monday, four days. On Cyber Monday I ordered a Mini VOX and shows delivery for tomorrow, four days. I feel that is pretty good turnaround considering the volume of orders they are probably processing.


----------



## lparsons21

I ended up ordering a refurb Bolt+. Got it today. I thought it was supposed to come with a Vox remote, but mine didnt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony_T

lparsons21 said:


> I ended up ordering a refurb Bolt+. Got it today. I thought it was supposed to come with a Vox remote, but mine didnt


The 500GB New White Bolt came with the VOX remote. 
(this was clearly stated on the Sale page)


----------



## lparsons21

Thanks, I couldn’t remember and of course, I couldn’t go look at the sales page


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atmuscarella

lparsons21 said:


> I ended up ordering a refurb Bolt+. Got it today. I thought it was supposed to come with a Vox remote, but mine didnt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





Tony_T said:


> The 500GB New White Bolt came with the VOX remote.
> (this was clearly stated on the Sale page)


My memory is that the refurb unit did not say it came with the VOX remote and the new unit specifically said it did.


----------



## Tony_T

That's correct. I shouldn't have said _clearly stated._


----------



## bensherman

lparsons21 said:


> I ended up ordering a refurb Bolt+. Got it today. I thought it was supposed to come with a Vox remote, but mine didnt


I did the same, and the same happened. I like the new box but was expecting the vox remote. Is there any difference in the hardware? I'll just buy the vox remote separately.


----------



## lparsons21

bensherman said:


> I did the same, and the same happened. I like the new box but was expecting the vox remote. Is there any difference in the hardware? I'll just buy the vox remote separately.


Hardware is the same. I have a Vox remote that I was using on my white Bolt. Just paired it with this one and I'll use my slide remote with the white Bolt in my bedroom.

Only had one issue after setting up. The white Bolt was the moca server, had to change it to client, and then set the Bolt+ to be the Moca bridge. Got an error when trying to play video from the other boxes, but a reset/restart on the Bolt+ cleared that up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ocresident

I ordered my Bolt+ on BF and received it Thursday. It worked fine for about 4 hours, after making it completely through the setup procedure. Then the tuner stopped working and all of the channels were solid black. I attempted to reboot it and it would not make it past the initial Tivo logo. After messing around with it for a bit with tech support I now have my replacement on the way, arriving next week. Hopefully the second one will go smoother.


----------



## lujan

My experience with TiVo hardware has been it either works right off and then for a long time or it doesn't work right away and have to get a replacement.


----------



## foghorn2

lujan said:


> My experience with TiVo hardware has been it either works right off and then for a long time or it doesn't work right away and have to get a replacement.


Till you rub the rug or sweater and then touch the unit, there goes the HDMI or Eth port 

Imagine an brushed steel or alluminuminnum bolt , with the bend and all!!

I'd buy one!!


----------



## vbgregg

I ordered a Roamio OTA 500-GB on Cyber Monday and it was supposed to arrive by November 30 (3 days ago). I called TiVo today and the woman said that the order would be cancelled. Actually, what she really ended up saying was that they would cancel the original order, and then create a new order in which an upgrade would be substituted. My guess is that they will substitute a 1-TB version, though she did not say. She said I should get an email next week with details. I hope the order does not simply get cancelled.


----------



## Tony_T

TiVo | December Holiday Sales | New BOLT VOX 20% off!


----------



## Okiesnipe

Tony_T said:


> TiVo | December Holiday Sales | New BOLT VOX 20% off!


Hardware sale only; no discount on service plans. :-(


----------



## Sparky1234

Okiesnipe said:


> Hardware sale only; no discount on service plans. :-(


TiVo is offering more and better sales than ever before! I like this new strategy and hope it is successful for the company's long term viability.


----------



## Chuck_IV

Okiesnipe said:


> Hardware sale only; no discount on service plans. :-(


Yea, the cheaper service plan is what actually got me to upgrade to the Bolt on Monday. I wouldn't have even considered it otherwise.


----------



## Player1138

I am a little upset that if you are an existing customer you can not take advantage of the all-in service plan special.


----------



## Sparky1234

Player1138 said:


> I am a little upset that if you are an existing customer you can not take advantage of the all-in service plan special.


TiVo does offer a $99 all in plan after a 2-3 year monthly / yearly commitment. Call TiVo for a read on when you may be eligible. Of course $349 all in up front is a much better deal.

TiVo is forcing existing price/value conscious customers to wait for our TiVo's to die and a sale to occur. Bad marketing...


----------



## vbgregg

vbgregg said:


> I ordered a Roamio OTA 500-GB on Cyber Monday and it was supposed to arrive by November 30 (3 days ago). I called TiVo today and the woman said they would cancel the original order, and then create a new order in which an upgrade would be substituted. My guess is that they will substitute a 1-TB version, though she did not say. She said I should get an email next week with details. I hope the order does not simply get cancelled.


Well, I never received another email. My original Cyber Monday order was cancelled, but no new order was created for an upgrade. I called again today and was told I could get a refurbished unit or pay another $100 for a new unit. I was upset, since I was previously told that they would send me an upgrade at no extra cost (and there was no mention of it being a refurb rather than a new unit). If they did not have enough units to fill all of the orders, they should not have sent me a confirmation and a notice that it would arrive 3 days later, and they should not have billed my credit card (though it was later removed).


----------



## sfhub

vbgregg said:


> Well, I never received another email. My original Cyber Monday order was cancelled, but no new order was created for an upgrade. I called again today and was told I could get a refurbished unit or pay another $100 for a new unit. I was upset, since I was previously told that they would send me an upgrade at no extra cost (and there was no mention of it being a refurb rather than a new unit). If they did not have enough units to fill all of the orders, they should not have sent me a confirmation and a notice that it would arrive 3 days later, and they should not have billed my credit card (though it was later removed).


Take the refurb Roamio OTA 1TB at $199. It is a good deal.


----------



## foghorn2

The refurbs are pretty good if you get a good one, you will know within a month of using it.

Then keep it cool and away from static, it will last a long time, if the HDMI and eth port lasts the only thing that may break is the Hard Drive and thats easy to replace, along with the power supply.

I do not recommend using cheap hdmi and ethernet cables, also make sure your coax is well grounded if using an outdoor antenna or modded it for cable tv. An APC battery backup is smart too.


----------



## ClearToLand

vbgregg said:


> ...I called TiVo today and the woman said that the order would be cancelled. Actually, what she really ended up saying was that they would cancel the original order, and then *create a new order in which an upgrade would be substituted. My guess is that they will substitute a 1-TB version, though she did not say*...





vbgregg said:


> ...*was told I could get a refurbished unit or pay another $100 for a new unit. I was upset, since I was previously told that they would send me an upgrade at no extra cost (and there was no mention of it being a refurb rather than a new unit)*. If they did not have enough units to fill all of the orders, they should not have sent me a confirmation and a notice that it would arrive 3 days later, and they should not have billed my credit card (though it was later removed).


The ORIGINAL Cyber Monday 2017 deal was:
$199.99 - New Roamio OTA 500GB w/ Lifetime
$249.99 - Refurb Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime
$299.99 - New Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime
You're already saving an additional $50 over the folks that got in earlier than you and paid $249.99 for a REFURB Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime *AND* you're complaining.  It's THOSE folks who should be complaining - the Early Bird DID NOT get the best worm. 


sfhub said:


> Take the refurb Roamio OTA 1TB at $199. It is a good deal.


:thumbsup:

TiVo is offering you either $50 MORE OFF the Cyber Monday price on a refurb Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime *OR* the original Cyber Monday 2017 price on a new Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime. Maybe they should have offered you the refurb Roamio OTA 1TB / Lifetime for $249.99 (i.e. the original Cyber Monday 2017 price).


----------



## Sparky1234

vbgregg said:


> Well, I never received another email. My original Cyber Monday order was cancelled, but no new order was created for an upgrade. I called again today and was told I could get a refurbished unit or pay another $100 for a new unit. I was upset, since I was previously told that they would send me an upgrade at no extra cost (and there was no mention of it being a refurb rather than a new unit). If they did not have enough units to fill all of the orders, they should not have sent me a confirmation and a notice that it would arrive 3 days later, and they should not have billed my credit card (though it was later removed).


Happened to me before but TiVo has always made good on their documented mistakes.


----------



## vbgregg

ClearToLand said:


> The ORIGINAL Cyber Monday 2017 deal was:
> 
> $199.99 - New Roamio OTA 500GB w/ Lifetime
> $249.99 - Refurb Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime
> $299.99 - New Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime
> You're already saving an additional $50 over the folks that got in earlier than you and paid $249.99 for a REFURB Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime *AND* you're complaining.  It's THOSE folks who should be complaining - the Early Bird DID NOT get the best worm.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> TiVo is offering you either $50 MORE OFF the Cyber Monday price on a refurb Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime *OR* the original Cyber Monday 2017 price on a new Roamio OTA 1TB w/ Lifetime. Maybe they should have offered you the refurb Roamio OTA 1TB / Lifetime for $249.99 (i.e. the original Cyber Monday 2017 price).


Yes, I realize that I got a better deal than those who wanted a 1-TB refurb, but since I plan to replace the original hard drive with a much larger drive, my priority was a new unit rather than a refurb (and the size of the original hard drive did not matter to me). So, for my purposes, I got less than what I ordered, at least with respect to what I care about. I'll stop complaining now, however, since the revised deal is still pretty good.


----------



## Tony_T

White Bolt with VOX on Sale. Also Black Bolt:
TiVo | December Holiday Sales | New BOLT VOX 20% off!

No sale on Service.

Interesting (and correct) description (compared to the Nov Sale), as it says that with the VOX remote, the old White has the same hardware as the 'new' Black Bolt (as discussed here before). Looks like someone in Tech wrote it and not sales


----------



## KustomMerc

any all in for $99 if you buy a bolt ?


----------



## Sparky1234

KustomMerc said:


> any all in for $99 if you buy a bolt ?


----------



## aaronwt

KustomMerc said:


> any all in for $99 if you buy a bolt ?


I think the only deals they've had with that were from $99 Lifetime transfers with the S3 and Premiere TiVos.


----------



## lujan

aaronwt said:


> I think the only deals they've had with that were from $99 Lifetime transfers with the S3 and Premiere TiVos.


I don't remember them having one on the Premiere's because I have one of those?


----------



## krkaufman

lujan said:


> I don't remember them having one on the Premiere's because I have one of those?


New $99 lifetime transfer deal


----------



## lujan

krkaufman said:


> New $99 lifetime transfer deal


Oh, I remember now... I didn't get the deal because you had to buy another Bolt and I wanted to get the lifetime service on the Bolt I already had and they wouldn't do it.


----------



## KustomMerc

aaronwt said:


> I think the only deals they've had with that were from $99 Lifetime transfers with the S3 and Premiere TiVos.


last March 2017 they had a all in transfer to a Bolt you pick 1 of the 3 models. If you own a series 2 or Series 3. I had 2 series 3's and total for a 500gb renewed Bolt with a $99 transfer of my life time ( all in) sub was only $320. I love it a year later especially the skip button.. for commercials! the reason I didn't do both was I had at that time only 1 4k tv. Now I have 2 and just keep using my series 3 and waiting for something close. The deal they just gave last month would cost mt me $549 for the same thing....Still waiting


----------



## Sparky1234

Any "new" deals?


----------



## Sparky1234

Sparky1234 said:


> Any "new" deals?


June 2018 and TiVo sales should be right around the corner, right???


----------



## Landroverman

TiVo bolt vox is $70 off on amazon with amazon prime


----------



## lujan

Landroverman said:


> TiVo bolt vox is $70 off on amazon with amazon prime


It's the TiVo service that needs to go on sale because the boxes are useless without it. I still have a white Bolt I bought on a sale like this and used it for the year of free service and now it's useless in a closet waiting for a sale on service that probably will never come. Even when they do have an occasional sale, they want you to buy the box with it so I can't use the one I already have.


----------



## Sparky1234

lujan said:


> It's the TiVo service that needs to go on sale because the boxes are useless without it. I still have a white Bolt I bought on a sale like this and used it for the year of free service and now it's useless in a closet waiting for a sale on service that probably will never come. Even when they do have an occasional sale, they want you to buy the box with it so I can't use the one I already have.


And the service is not what it used to be. Buggy and problematic but still the best DVR on the market!!!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

I don't know if it's a pricing mistake, but the WCB3000N wireless moca network extender is selling for $10. Has 2 ethernet ports.

As a moca extender (v1.1) it works on the client-side of the connection. It won't create the moca network.

Not bad if you need moca and/or wifi someplace and ~100mbps is acceptable.

https://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Du...8&qid=1526136858&sr=8-5&keywords=moca+adapter


----------



## krkaufman

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I don't know if it's a pricing mistake, but the WCB3000N wireless moca network extender is selling for $10. Has 2 ethernet ports. ...
> 
> Not bad if you need moca and/or wifi someplace and ~100mbps is acceptable.


FWIW, the network ports are *Gigabit*, so it should be capable of the full MoCA 1.1 max ... in the neighborhood of *170 Mbps* ... assuming compatible installation environment.

WCB3000N Datasheet (PDF)


----------



## cherry ghost

So can I use that on my 4-tuner Roamio that is currently connected to a wireless bridge? My Bolt in another room is wired to my router.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

cherry ghost said:


> So can I use that on my 4-tuner Roamio that is currently connected to a wireless bridge? My Bolt in another room is wired to my router.


In theory with the Bolt creating the moca network, the extender should work for the Roamio. The wifi extender won't auto-configure to your existing wifi but should be manually configurable.


----------



## krkaufman

cherry ghost said:


> So can I use that on my 4-tuner Roamio that is currently connected to a wireless bridge? My Bolt in another room is wired to my router.


Assuming a coax connection with an unobstructed link back to the BOLT, yes. (Noting that the 4-tuner Roamio's Fast Ethernet interface would limit the link to 100 Mbps - though plenty fast.)

And if you don't need the wireless extender function of the device, if you're just buying it as a cheap MoCA adapter, I'd think you can disable the wireless. (I'll know soon enough; $10 was too cheap not to buy one for experimentation.)


----------



## cherry ghost

krkaufman said:


> Assuming a coax connection with an unobstructed link back to the BOLT, yes. (Noting that the 4-tuner Roamio's Fast Ethernet interface would limit the link to 100 Mbps - though plenty fast.)
> 
> And if you don't need the wireless extender function of the device, if you're just buying it as a cheap MoCA adapter, I'd think you can disable the wireless. (I'll know soon enough; $10 was too cheap not to buy one for experimentation.)


All I'd want it to do is work like a TiVo Bridge with no need for the wireless extender. I saw a setup video where the Wireless Radios can be disabled.

Here's my coax setup

Into condo -> two-way splitter
two-way splitter -> Roamio, three-way splitter
three-way splitter -> modem, Bolt, Premiere

Can easily put a filter before the two-way splitter

My assumption is that I'd create a MoCA network on the Bolt and put a new splitter before the Roamio. The new splitter would feed the Roamio and the Actiontec. Then I'd use Ethernet from the Actiontec to the Roamio.


----------



## krkaufman

Yep, that should cover it, including the “PoE” MoCA filter on the input of the initial 2-way splitter.

One question ... how many tuners does your Premiere have?


----------



## cherry ghost

krkaufman said:


> Yep, that should cover it, including the "PoE" MoCA filter on the input of the initial 2-way splitter.
> 
> One question ... how many tuners does your Premiere have?


Two

Like the Bolt, it's wired to the router


----------



## krkaufman

cherry ghost said:


> Two
> 
> Like the Bolt, it's wired to the router


Ah, ok; all good, then.


----------

